# Help me choose a rat



## xSuperFamx (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi There! I'm new to this community and am looking to purchase a small rat. Does anyone have suggestions as to what breed of rat we should buy? We would like to purchase one that will stay small, if that is an option. 

Additionally, where would i be able to purchase one from? I've seen them at pet stores but i hesitate to purchase from there as i'm not sure how old they are and if they are what they claim to be. Kwim? 

Thanks in advance for any help!!


----------



## Crittery (May 2, 2011)

The main breed of rat is the fancy rat, and that *cannot be kept alone*. Lone rats will get very depressed and have a shorter lifespan. They'll also be pretty poor pets because of it, as they'll likely end up quite withdrawn. No amount of human interaction would ever substitute for company of their own kind.

If size is an issue, why are you thinking rats? Would mice suit you at all? It might be worth saying a bit more about what you want to get from a pet so the people on here can give you more views. All animals will get bigger from the size they start off at 

You can get rodents from good breeders, rats for instance they'd be NFRS registered (this doesn't mean they are vetted in any way, you still need to ask your own questions - just that they care enough themselves to register and maybe show their rats). A lot of them have websites/facebook groups it would just be a case of joining a good forum and maybe getting recommendations in your area as you do your research.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

You cant really get small rats just as people they are all different sizes, 

Rats shouldnt ever be alone, they are very very social and a lone rat can be come aggressive, they very bored. Its cruel to have them alone i would be like you shut in a room all day every day alone. 

If your serious about getting Rats, speak to a breeder, where abouts are you many people here can point you in the right direction to a good breeder.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

xSuperFamx said:


> Hi There! I'm new to this community and am looking to purchase a small rat. Does anyone have suggestions as to what breed of rat we should buy? We would like to purchase one that will stay small, if that is an option.
> 
> Additionally, where would i be able to purchase one from? I've seen them at pet stores but i hesitate to purchase from there as *i'm not sure how old they are and if they are what they claim to be.* Kwim?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help!!


What they claim to be? It's hard to mistake rats for any other species!

Just a few things
1) Rats need the company of other rats. No amount of human interaction is a substitute for the company of other rats; don't let books, pet shop staff or less reputable websites tell you otherwise.

2) You will have no guarantee of the rat's ultimate size at adulthood, they can vary tremendously, does tend to be smaller than bucks

3) Rats come in 'varieties' as opposed to 'breeds'. Some people will try & tell you that 'dumbo' rats are different to, or rarer than, 'regular' rats & that they can't be housed together. It's nonsense.

4) Do lots of research into rats before committing to them. They may be small, but they are complex.

5) Maybe look into mice if you're concerned about the size rats grow to.

6) Do lots of research into mice before committing to them....


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

Unfortunately, a lot of people believe that keeping a rat alone is a good idea because it will make them love you more, it will be cheaper, etc. Anyone who tells you this has no experience with rats and you should never, ever get advice from them.
Rats are, in some ways, like people. They need contact with animals of the same species to truly be happy. Let's supposing you have a pet dog, for example. You may love him with all your heart, but he's not a substitute for other human interaction. Rats actually have a language all of their own (too high pitched for humans to hear) and starving them of being able to communicate with other rats is comparable to doing the same to a person,

I do believe you can get dwarf rats, but they're so rare and not many people believe that it's entirely ethical to breed them anyway. Also, most of the 'dwarf rats' aren't even rats at all. I've seen quite a few people selling 'dwarf rats' which are, in fact, multimammates. (multimammates are an undomesticated specie which is in a different genus to both rats and mice, and they're not pleasant to own for a lot of people, although I suppose it depends on the owner as one of my boys is snuggled up on my lap as I type!) 
May I ask why you want a smaller rat? A smaller rat won't need a smaller cage and the bigger the rat, the more there is to squish and cuddle.


----------



## Imperium (Dec 3, 2012)

I would suggest females. The males get pretty big. Males when they get older like to cuddle  Females love people too! 
GET TWO!!! I cannot stess this more! Rats cannot live alone! Even if you claim you will spend hours, you schedule gets up to you and you might only be able to spend 20 minutes. Even with pairs they need people attention. 
Rats need a big cage. Get the biggest cage possible.
Make sure you do your research and you'll be fine 
~Imperium
Mommy to my two babies Star & Ruby


----------

